# North Alabama Get Together #2. October 17th, 2009.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Take two!... Action!


This past weekend was so much fun for me, and went so smoothly that I’m doing it again… much sooner than was planned. I want to get one more in before the cold weather settles in for the winter.
I checked my schedule against MECA’s schedule to make sure there are no issues with my date, and the MECA finals are October 4th… so we’re good there.


To those of you who missed the first one, here’s some more info:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...th-alabama-bbq-headcount-supplies-thread.html

To those of you who made it, it’ll be pretty much the same ordeal. I’ll have some foodies in the form of BBQ, drinks, and chips. This seemed to work out last time so to keep it simple, I’m doing it again. 
The only real change is instead of kick off around 4pm, I’m starting earlier due to the more cool fall weather. Check the time info below. The problem with this is food, so we’ll shoot for a dinner time around 4pm. You might want to pick up lunch on your way here. 

*Where:* 
Decatur, Al 35603. *E-mail or PM me for directions.* My email is: hardisj at gmail.com

*When:*
October 17th, 2009. 
Starting off at around 11am. I'm doing this for those who want to come early. By no means do I expect everyone to be here by then, though. 

*Items you might want to bring*

If anyone has a pop-up canopy for shade please bring it, and please let me know here if you can. 
Don’t forget to bring a lawnchair. 
Any gear you would like to bring to either sell, test, demo, or whatever… do it. Ryan brough a bunch of midrange drivers with him last time and, while I didn’t get to listen to them, I know others did. I appreciate you doing that, Ryan. Was really cool to actually see all those drivers in person.
Bring your laptops with your RTA setup stuff. If you have any questions about that stuff, I can show you rather quickly and easily how to get your gear up and running. If you have any questions about buying some gear to get it up and running, shoot me a PM or check out Jorge’s $100 RTA thread here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/38290-how-make-your-rta-100-dlls.html
If you can think of anything you might need, go ahead and bring it with you.


I’ll have some sort of little ‘tip’ jar out if you’d like to help me offset food costs. I appreciate folks donating this last time. It really helped me set off my costs quite a bit. 


*Giveaway Prizes*
Some good news this time is that I’ve managed to line up a few vendors again and a new one.
Ant from Second Skin Audio, Don from sounddeadenershowdown.com, and Mark Brooks (here-I-come) from H-Audio have all signed on to be contributing vendors. I believe you guys are going to be in for a treat, and I’m personally anxious to see what Mark has signed on to send our way (I’ll let him share the details if he wishes to). 
This time, like last, will not include a raffle. Just drop your name into a bucket. I promise I’ll try not to look, lol. 

Thanks to Ant, Don, and Mark! I know I, along with the others who will attend, appreciate your support!



*Signup*
If you think you might come, or if you know you will come, go ahead and put a name below just so I can get an idea. I realize it’s very early but this helps me and others get a feel for who all will be showing up.
I have a feeling this thread will get pretty long, so maybe I can get the mods to update this thread with the names every couple of days. I’ll talk to some of them about this. 

1. Erin (bikinpunk)







See you guys soon!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> 1. Erin (bikinpunk)


2. Lee (pyropoptrt)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ugh... hope I can get my stuff in order by then. It will be a mad dash and the midbass may have to sacrifice if I need major fabrication. I currently have no other commitments for that weekend so pencil me in as probably!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll prolly be in Cali that weekend... bummer.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Ugh... hope I can get my stuff in order by then. It will be a mad dash and the midbass may have to sacrifice if I need major fabrication. I currently have no other commitments for that weekend so pencil me in as probably!


As long as you have tunes, man. 



Ziggy said:


> I'll prolly be in Cali that weekend... bummer.


bummer. Hopefully you'll be able to make it out. Still about 2 months away. I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I am sure I will be there ......

On a side note, are we going to have a GTG before the MECA Alabama finals this year ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

PaulD said:


> I am sure I will be there ......
> 
> On a side note, are we going to have a GTG before the MECA Alabama finals this year ?


Good deal.

Aren't the finals in 3 weeks? I asked Dave the other night and the date he told me, iirc, was really soon. I don't know why, I just expected it to be later.
If someone wants to have a GTG for that, I think it'd be cool but I won't be able to host one because I'm going out of town to stay with a friend the weekend before and need to save some money.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

It's sept 13 in sheffield/florence area.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be there.




...I hope


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Its a long way away, I'll try to work it out. You'd better have good beer in Alabama!


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wouldn't miss it for the world. Go ahead and sharpie in the Hillbilly.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

iroc2nv said:


> I'll be there





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Wouldn't miss it for the world. Go ahead and sharpie in the Hillbilly.


done and done.

See you guys in October!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll be there as well, maybe this time I will have my own car


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

alpinem said:


> I'll be there as well, maybe this time I will have my own car


Buying a second one? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alpinem said:


> I'll be there as well, maybe this time I will have my own car





AcuraTLSQ said:


> Buying a second one? :laugh:


lol. I think he may have you there, Scott. 


I was actually just on the phone with Andrew and was telling him I need to send you guys an email with this thread linked in it, but I don't need to now. 

I may see you guys sooner than this if I make it to 'bama finals or Worlds. I'm pretty sure I'm going to try to make it out to World's to check out some cars.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I just sent payment for an 880 Erin linked me to. It's time to retire the 33 and keep it for a spare. I can't sell it knowing it has a glitch that makes the processor menu freeze up at g2g's. Really it only does it if what's about to get done will degrade the sound. Mir has witnessed this first hand. StrangeHope the ghost in the 33 doesn't find its way to the 880.

Anyway, I know this is threadjacking but all of you that have had experience with the 880/800 what are some tips for dailing in the t/a? You can pm me with tips to keep this thread clean. I'm a pimp with ms but inches is new to me. Is it just a matter of measuring distance to each driver from my head and pluging in the numbers or is there more to it? I'm lost here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

measure and plug. Then tune the rest by ear. easy peasy.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Well I just sent payment for an 880 Erin linked me to. It's time to retire the 33 and keep it for a spare. I can't sell it knowing it has a glitch that makes the processor menu freeze up at g2g's. Really it only does it if what's about to get done will degrade the sound. Mir has witnessed this first hand. StrangeHope the ghost in the 33 doesn't find its way to the 880.
> 
> Anyway, I know this is threadjacking but all of you that have had experience with the 880/800 what are some tips for dailing in the t/a? You can pm me with tips to keep this thread clean. I'm a pimp with ms but inches is new to me. Is it just a matter of measuring distance to each driver from my head and pluging in the numbers or is there more to it? I'm lost here.


The easiest way is just look in you 9833 manual, there should be a conversion chart between inches and millisec.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ good call.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

PaulD said:


> The easiest way is just look in you 9833 manual, there should be a conversion chart between inches and millisec.


No need



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Is it just a matter of measuring distance to each driver from my head and pluging in the numbers or is there more to it? I'm lost here.


It is just that easy.... The HU makes the ms calculation from the distance.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

But what if he wants to add or subtract a bit from the measurements (ie: copy his 9833 settings over)? Then he would want to do the conversion. I think that’s why he is asking.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

That's cool... I didn't get that as he has made the conversion to ms already so I figured he had the measurements. I just thought he was wondering if there was another equation other than the ms calculation that he needed to enter for the 880. Anyway, I'm sure Chris has the info he needs now and I'll stop perpetuating the thread jack......

Carry on


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> No need
> 
> 
> 
> It is just that easy.... The HU makes the ms calculation from the distance.



I have tried that, there is a LOT more to time delay than just distances. Basically you are lining up the wave fronts. There was a really good thread about this on here (or ECA).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've gotta jack a little more. I'm a firm believer in impulse delay. Paul suggested checking my 33 manual for the conversion but I lost that thing years ago. For the conversion from inches to ms you leave the driver furthest away from you at zero and delay the rest in relation to it. I also had to delay my drivers side mid quite a bit to make it sound like it was more on axis.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

here's a few tutorials that audionutz uses for setting his time alignment:

Passive System Time Alignment | Tutorials | Team Audionutz

Full Active Time Alignment Method | Tutorials | Team Audionutz

Double Check and Fine-Tune Time Alignment | Tutorials | Team Audionutz

iirc the song he references in these is "Brick House" by Sara K.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Lee. That was helpful. Looks like aligning in inches is the same as ms minus the extra math to convert. And he also touches on one of the most misunderstood topics about getting everything in acoustical phase. I'm on a quest to let everyone know that crossover slopes ARE NOT interchangable and only one combo of slopes will be "right". My truck has quite the goofy slope combo to get everything coherent...24-12-18-24. Hey, it works and that's all that matters

" I have found that x/o filter order/slope selection is a big factor b/c of the phase shifting that occurs as a byproduct of the different filter designs....the topic of an entirely whole different can of worms!"

Now that I've successfully jacked Erins thread, let's get back on topic.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've gotta jack a little more. I'm a firm believer in impulse delay. Paul suggested checking my 33 manual for the conversion but I lost that thing years ago. For the conversion from inches to ms you leave the driver furthest away from you at zero and delay the rest in relation to it. I also had to delay my drivers side mid quite a bit to make it sound like it was more on axis.



I can scan it and email it to you. As for crossover slopes, remember that they cause phase shifts - every 6 dB is a 90 deg phase shift, so a 12 dB slope is 180 deg out of phase. This can effect the freq's around the crossover slope where both speakers are playing the same freq's.

I guess we have jacked this thread into oblivion, but at least there is useful info being passed around.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

PaulD said:


> I can scan it and email it to you. As for crossover slopes, remember that they cause phase shifts - every 6 dB is a 90 deg phase shift, so a 12 dB slope is 180 deg out of phase. This can effect the freq's around the crossover slope where both speakers are playing the same freq's.
> 
> I guess we have jacked this thread into oblivion, but at least there is useful info being passed around.


I'd appreciate that. 

I'm extremely sensitive to acoustical phase issues. Easiest way for me to identify them is when it feels like the roof of my mouth is being pulled on. Strange quirk but it works.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/CDA-9853, 55 OM.PDF

go to page 20, it has the chart


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

As a peace offering for successfully derailing this thread (sorry bout that) I put all the names into a solid list. Kicking this thing off at 11 really will work out nicely. 

1. Erin - Bikinpunk
2. Lee - Pyropoptrt
3. Ryan - slade1274
4. Paul - PaulD
5. BigAl205
6. iroc2nv
7. alpinem


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> As a peace offering for successfully derailing this thread (sorry bout that) I put all the names into a solid list. Kicking this thing off at 11 really will work out nicely.
> 
> 1. Erin - Bikinpunk
> 2. Lee - Pyropoptrt
> ...


Cleaned up a bit.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've gotta jack a little more.


Eeeewww...maybe I'll skip this after all...


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ hey, meant to ask... do you happen to have my 10' USB extender cable? I can't find it. I know I used it in your car. Thinking you may have just bundled it up with the other cables by accident.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

message sent


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Eeeewww...maybe I'll skip this after all...


What if we all promise to wash our hands?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Well guys i'm truly happy i will be able make H-Audio a sponsor for the *North Alabama Get Together #2*.

As sponsor I offer a very special product. I will be sending Erin a X-Soul2 2 way arrangement which features the X2 wideband Tweeter and the Soul mid/bass driverepper: as a give way price.

Info on the Arrangement:

As part of the X-Series, the X2, X3 and Soul fuse to form the X-Series 2-way arrangements. Couple the Soul with the X2 or the X3 Wide-Band Tweeter and the X-Soul2 and X-Soul3 2-way arrangements are born. The siblings of the X-Series 2-way arrangements are like no other offered in the mobile audio world. Detail and Detail is the name of the game here. The X-Soul2 and X-Soul3 2-way arrangements revealing nature will astonish you with never heard before detail in your recordings, leaving you physically exhausted from all the uncontrollable toe tapping, head bobbing, hand clapping, and finger snapping that was induced by X-Soul’s melody.

http://www.haudioincus.com/documents/x2-x3pdf.pdf

http://www.haudioincus.com/documents/Ebony-and-Soulpdf.pdf

Whom ever wins this set is in for a treat. Good luck to all and happy and great listening.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

suh-weet! Thanks a ton, Mark! I can't wait to see this stuff come in. I think I'll have to rig the drawing so that I win this prize, lol! j/k, j/k. 


Thanks again for the awesome setup!


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, cool stuff. I will try my best to make this one as well Erin.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I'm glad we are doing it again, with all the stuff people are offering up. Thanks Here-I-Come


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

If I can get the CRX going by then, maybe we can use it as a test bed for the X2. Install and tune it up then let everyone have a listen to them in car before you give them away.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

PaulD said:


> If I can get the CRX going by then, maybe we can use it as a test bed for the X2. Install and tune it up then let everyone have a listen to them in car before you give them away.


Not just the X2 sir, its a complete set X-Soul2; X2 with the Soul mid/bass.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Y'all will be able to hear the Soul mids in my truck. Mark will be sending me a pair in the next couple weeks so be sure to chase me down for an audition!I'll be getting a pair of the lower resonance tweeters as well when they come out. Whoever wins this set will be one VERY happy person.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

here I come .... I already have a set of JBL 2118's in the floor in AP enclosures .... several people wanted to hear those as well. The "midbass would be acting stictly as a mid in such a system.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have them playing from 80-100 up to as high as they'll let me get away with. They say they'll play pretty dang high even severely off axis. We'll see. My sub blends fine crossed at 80 so no problems there. My ceramic tweets like a high crossover point because of some nasty distortion below 2500 even with an fs of 700.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

PaulD said:


> here I come .... I already have a set of JBL 2118's in the floor in AP enclosures .... several people wanted to hear those as well. The "midbass would be acting stictly as a mid in such a system.


Ok, I see, It should be a pretty good match, but man these 2118h have some crazy output from about 80hz upto around 2000hz. You can try the X2 from about 500hz and up it will work, but at 700-800hz power handling goes up a bit and this is when they really start to sing.




Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll have them playing from 80-100 up to as high as they'll let me get away with. They say they'll play pretty dang high even severely off axis. We'll see. My sub blends fine crossed at 80 so no problems there. My ceramic tweets like a high crossover point because of some nasty distortion below 2500 even with an fs of 700.


Above 2.5khz is no problem for the Soul. I would start around 3.5khz @ with a 3rd order filter and the TB at 4khz or close to that with a 2nd order filter; they should blend pretty well at that point and it should help the TB's stay clean. On the low end 80hz is a great point, its fast and tight at the point. Try them a little lower (65-70hz) if you like and see what you think.


----------



## jgolomb (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys, Jeff here (with the obnoxious Eclipse - still have it, sadly it hasn't changed)... Man, I haven't seen any of ya'll in a long time - I think it was at Nopi 2yrs ago when I last saw Kirk, Andy, & David hangin' at the IASCA finals. If I'm welcome, I think I could make this GTG - would like to see the Bama' crew again!
- Jeff


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I bought a 10x10 canopy today


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Jeff, I kina wondered what happened to you. I am sure you are welcome to come.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm going to be pushing H-audio at this next one so y'all make sure to listen to the silver Dodge!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeff, you're more than welcome!


----------



## jgolomb (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, pencil me in - shouldn't be a prob. I had a lot of fun with Team Schil and learned a lot (as usual) the year I tried to compete with my Eclipse, even though I know there were lot's of snickers about the Sony gear  I'm lookin' forward to it - oh yeah, I've got a 10x10 canopy I can bring. Let me know what else I can offer up.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No idea about the weather, but go ahead and bring a canopy if you have one just in case there's a need.

I asked initially for the other BBQ because I thought it was going to be extremely hot. Weather wound up being beautiful. Hopefully we luck out again. If not, I'll just clear out my garage and set up chairs. 

Just make sure to bring a lawn chair if you have one, guys.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, just found this thread. I'm an old schooler from the mid 90's. Got married and kinda gave up the hobby 10 or so years ago, but recently picked up a double cab Tacoma and kick'n around the idea of using some of the items I collected that are still laying around the house.

USD horns, PPI art series amps, 880prs HU, and a plethora of misc mid bass and tweeters (MBQ, ODR, JL, Infinity). Probably mostly junk by today's standards.

I'm definitely not on the same level with you guys, but would love to come by and check out some of your systems.

PLUS...I live in Decatur


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ come on by, man.

e-mail will be returned shortly.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ashman5 said:


> Wow, just found this thread. I'm an old schooler from the mid 90's. Got married and kinda gave up the hobby 10 or so years ago, but recently picked up a double cab Tacoma and kick'n around the idea of using some of the items I collected that are still laying around the house.
> 
> USD horns, PPI art series amps, *880prs HU*, and a plethora of misc mid bass and tweeters (MBQ, ODR, JL, Infinity). Probably mostly junk by today's standards.
> 
> ...


I did not realize that unit was that old.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright folks I got the h-audio mids installed and getting them tweaked. You better take a listen!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

and Mark's actually sending some out to give away, too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> and Mark's actually sending some out to give away, too.


And I'm his whore in the midsouth


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

ashman5, what do you have by JL ? Got any W0 subs ?


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

ashman5 said:


> I'm definitely not on the same level with you guys, but would love to come by and check out some of your systems.


I am in the same boat. I have been stacking my system in the closet (ID OEM mids, various tweets, JBL GT804s, CV EXL amps, wiring etc.) and my transmission is going out in the minivan, so I bought a 2010 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI to put it all in. I would love to haul all of my gear up from Florida and get some ideas from you guys on system placement and wiring. I am also currently looking for some 4" mids for the doors and would love to hear what you guys are running. I should be picking the car up at the end of the month, so it will be naked.  Do you have room for one more?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

There's always room for more. 
I'll start an 'official' head count about 2 weeks before this kicks off so I have an idea of how much food to get and how many folks are going to show up. But, I don't see us having too many and having to turn away folks. I think there were about 20-something folks here total last time and it never felt crowded to me.

BTW, that's a SWEET car you have, my man. A buddy of mine at work is a car-of-all-kinds nut and showed me the TDI wagon and I thought it was a sweet car. I look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> and Mark's actually sending some out to give away, too.


Once I finish going over and through all the boxes, I will be packing the X-Soul2 2-way arrangement and send them your way. 

That way you can burn them in for about 20-30 hours before giving them away.

Note: The designer/builder says with metal cone drivers (well H-Audio anyways) total burn in happens around 90-100 hours. I can believe this now from talking to few other people and companies about burn in time on their drivers and they where all pretty close to the these numbers. So things get better with time.

Ha Hillbilly, the X-Soul arrangements are all about detail and detail.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ sounds like a plan, Mark. I'll put them upstairs on some low volume pink noise and let 'em play for a while off and on. 
I look forward to hearing these. If I have time, I may build a small enclosure for them to test 'em out.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Erin, Mad props on the the RH reference as your avitar. One of the classics in my opinion- I thought you would be bigger.... lol. Tragedy what he dealt with the last year. I may have to find a Next of Kin picture and copy your idea.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

iroc2nv said:


> ashman5, what do you have by JL ? Got any W0 subs ?


sorry, no subs. just a pair of xr570s


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Erin, Mad props on the the RH reference as your avitar. One of the classics in my opinion- I thought you would be bigger.... lol. Tragedy what he dealt with the last year. I may have to find a Next of Kin picture and copy your idea.


yea, man. Jason and I quote this often.

In fact, I called Jason earlier to tell him about this...
I was at Hollywood Video tonight renting 'Wolverine' (kinda lame, btw). An older man walks in and asks the girl behind the counter for a 'movie where Patrick Swayze is a bouncer'. Immediately me and the guy behind me both say "Roadhouse". lol.

I'm like, how can you be a dude and not know what that movie is? Crazy, man!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

two corners clipped off his man card for that one... I can understand not seeing Next of Kin, but Roadhouse is a rite of passage for any "real man". 89 was the year of Swayzee. I don't think it will ever be topped... I mean, Bigfoot plowing through a new car dealership... Swayzee stitching up his own wound.... Swayzee ripping a dude's throat out with his bare hand... and of course, that girl's bare ass on the barn's roof.... instant classic for my generation +/- 1.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a reminder. About a month away.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wow! 4 hours away. It could happen.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yessir, it can.

Heck, I know some folks from your area are coming. If nothing else, maybe you could work out a ride share system.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It's official, I'm going to have a full Soul x2 set in my truck. Keeping with the spirit of the team if my name gets drawn for it I'll request another get picked so someone else can have them. On that note whoever wins them should AT LEAST give them a chance. If they don't want them I'm sure guilt would keep them from selling them and give them to a good home. Yes, I'm creating a guilt trip because someone won a $600 component set at one of the g2g's and had it for sale before I even crossed back into Arkansas. That made my blood boil knowing anyone with a conscience WOULD NOT be able to let themselves do that.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I would hope that anyone who wins them would have enough integrity not to keep them with sole purpose of selling them. IMO, that's just a crappy thing to do. 

I believe Mark sent me the 2-way set already. I imagine they'll be in soon so I'll get to breaking them in asap and also try to post my own review if I can.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I would hope that anyone who wins them would have enough integrity not to keep them with sole purpose of selling them. IMO, that's just a crappy thing to do.
> 
> I believe Mark sent me the 2-way set already. I imagine they'll be in soon so I'll get to breaking them in asap and also try to post my own review if I can.


Going out tomorrow to you sir.

Also I sure hope who ever wins them don't just sell them, it would be shame!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's official, I'm going to have a full Soul x2 set in my truck. Keeping with the spirit of the team if my name gets drawn for it I'll request another get picked so someone else can have them. On that note whoever wins them should AT LEAST give them a chance. If they don't want them I'm sure guilt would keep them from selling them and give them to a good home. Yes, I'm creating a guilt trip because someone won a $600 component set at one of the g2g's and had it for sale before I even crossed back into Arkansas. That made my blood boil knowing anyone with a conscience WOULD NOT be able to let themselves do that.


I really hope you enjoy the full X-Soul2 2-way arrangement as much as you are enjoying the Souls. The X2 is a great little driver.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> Going out tomorrow to you sir.
> 
> Also I sure hope who ever wins them don't just sell them, it would be shame!


Cool deal. I'll be on the lookout for them. Part of me wonders if the mid would fit where my scan is right now. 

What size enclosure do you recommend? I may try to throw something together this weekend so I can actually demo the mids in a proper enclosure.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Cool deal. I'll be on the lookout for them. Part of me wonders if the mid would fit where my scan is right now.
> 
> What size enclosure do you recommend? I may try to throw something together this weekend so I can actually demo the mids in a proper enclosure.


I was actually going to suggest that. IB is recomended for most if not all H-Audio drivers. If you can attentuate the backwave of the cone tweet enough to keep interferance down you should be fine. Your 12m's are sealed right? Considering xmax on the x2 is next to nothing they might work fine in the 12m location. Just make sure to break both pairs of drivers in for 80-100 hours before reviewing them and be ready for the polar opposite of your Scan setup


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, frankly, I don't think they'd go where the scans are unless the geometry is near identical. Everything, except for my tweeters are rounded out to fit the drivers that are there.
Mark and I talked a while back... had I known that he was so close I might've made it to where I was a little more open ended in my install. But, at the same time, it's hard to perfect Scans, imo. They're 'it' for me frankly because I don't feel like doing anymore installing in my car... I'm kind of burnt out on it. But, I am really considering the idea of setting up a simple system in the mrs' car. The right mid is dying a slow death. HPF off the headunit is at 120hz. 
At this point I just need a decent amp and comps and I'm good. Maybe I need to rig the raffle. 

I KID, I KID!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Since the Scans are IT for you I doubt you'd like the ultra revealing nature of the x series then I've always liked the way metal cone drivers sounded but didn't like the bad manners they had. The blend of aluminum and poly in the x series pushes the bad manners up to a respectable spot while still maintaining aluminum cone detail


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark and I talked a lot about these drivers before he even announced them. Having said that, I was quite aware of the characteristics of some of the ones he's offered up. 
I don't know which one you're talking about and the ones he was talking about, but what you're describing is quite different than what he and I had talked about a few months back.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Mark and I talked a lot about these drivers before he even announced them. Having said that, I was quite aware of the characteristics of some of the ones he's offered up.
> I don't know which one you're talking about and the ones he was talking about, but what you're describing is quite different than what he and I had talked about a few months back.


Must have been the scan like performance of the ebony/trinity drivers.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ sounds familiar. 
He definitely linked the scan sound to one of the drivers he was planning to introduce.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The x series that I'm running will let every detail come out. This series isn't for everyone but as much as I love the polyglass mids these Soul mids make them sound like they have a veil over themAnd my polyglass mids were no slouch when it comes to detail.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

does that mean you're coming to the BBQ?! 

lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Of course Erin.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm looking to have the EET installed for the meet as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> I'm looking to have the EET installed for the meet as well.


That should be a good comparison. Will let everyone hear the characteristics of the 2 different lineups


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

man, now I'm really itching to put these in the woman's car.

mid in kick.
midbass in door. 


I gotta stop!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> man, now I'm really itching to put these in the woman's car.
> 
> mid in kick.
> midbass in door.
> ...


Lol for the ol lady one of the tang 2" drivers and a random buyout woofer for the doors might work out. If you need a headunit to process it all I have one right here that's all lonely n stuffIt ONLY freezes while trying to go into the processor menu when it doesn't like what you're gonna end up doing with the settings


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

she's got a w200 in the dash.

I drive her car a good bit. I drive it at least once a week to work so I don't put a ton of miles on my own car. 80 miles each day adds up fast.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Would you want the 2 or 3" X?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Probably the 3". But, then again, i don't know.

I need to look into his stuff.
If I'm going in the kicks, I'm going on axis. Getting pretty low is priority to me, but at the same time so is staying good up through at least 10khz. I wouldn't use a tweeter. Would prefer a simple 2-way component setup. But, then again, I could do a mid+tweet in the kicks, too.
Lots of possibilities, really.

I'd have to do research. And, honestly I dno't have the extra funds ATM to pull this off. So, I'll continue to dream the dream. 

But, maybe I can put the 2-way set Mark's sending in her car for a short period? Who knows. Would be totally awesome to go with a 2 channel under the seat and no sub. 
I’ve already got all the install accessories.
Oh, and where is the sign up form for the team? lol. All you guys are on it already!?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> I'm looking to have the EET installed for the meet as well.


Have you ordered them yet? I have half the set do today, and the remainder in a few days. Now to find my one of those new Pioneer Set up so I can call this deal done....or at-least call it done as far as collecting the gear.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Erin the X-Soul2 arrangement is on its way, you should have them by Friday.

As as for the air space for the X2 .5 liters sealed is what the designer told me, but IB for all the drivers are fine. .5-1 liter for the Trinity and X3. 

Yep, the Sonus faber modded 12m was my reference point for sound when it came to testing all the drivers, well midranges anyway, the reference combo was the SF modded 12m and Hiquphon OW1-fs for the wideband drivers. The Trinity came the closest to this combo, with its smooth, warm, but very detailed sound playing fullrange; Very top end was just not as airy as the OW1-fs, but thats where the Enigma comes in the play, The Enigma is just crazy up top. With a 10-11khz crossover point for the Trinity and Enigma, well I will just say HMMMMMM Goooood 

As for mid/bass drivers my point of reference was the 2118H, I want driver that performed much like the 2118H and the Soul and Ebony are the ones I choose as they are fast and accuate and have that large midrange sound to them much like the 2118H and when use correctly the midbass is very defined and tight with very good output. Some people like there midbass to play down to 50hz or even 40hz, just never find a need to do this and the best sounding sounds I have ever heard mid-bass was also crossed around 60hz or higher, so this is what a based my selection on as for the drivers. Not saying they will not play down to 50hz as they will, but it is a trade off for upper end detail and speed. Power handling will go down, so some output lost, but is the same with just about any mib/bass driver.

Ok sorry went off on a little rant there.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> Have you ordered them yet? I have half the set do today, and the remainder in a few days. Now to find my one of those new Pioneer Set up so I can call this deal done....or at-least call it done as far as collecting the gear.


Not yet, but it's in process.

That new Pio looks awesome, may consider it over the Double Din + B1.1 if it becomes available. I'd have to play with one to see how I like the interface as I love the B1.



bikinpunk said:


> Probably the 3". But, then again, i don't know.


There's your out for the impulse buy! The X3 won't be ready for a little while... keep loading that cookie jar till they're ready!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Not yet, but it's in process.
> 
> That new Pio looks awesome, may consider it over the Double Din + B1.1 if it becomes available. I'd have to play with one to see how I like the interface as I love the B1.
> 
> ...


Well, if the timeline works out, you can do so at my BBQ. I hope to have the p01 in a few weeks. Going to compare it directly to the z110bt DD + bitone setup.

Depending on timeline, I'll try to hang on to the pioneer just so people can see it, if I wind up deciding to sell it over the z110bt.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Well, if the timeline works out, you can do so at my BBQ. I hope to have the p01 in a few weeks. Going to compare it directly to the z110bt DD + bitone setup.
> 
> Depending on timeline, I'll try to hang on to the pioneer just so people can see it, *when* I wind up deciding to sell it after keeping it over the z110bt- and then changing my mind and reverting all the way back to the W505 (or whatever replaces it).


Fixed....

Dibz

If only this car audio stuff was rocket science....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

edit:

nevermind. we're good for the 17th.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you like most of your wifes side of the family? If not this is the perfect excuse to keep from having to go.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

There is an NC gtg the following weekend that I was luke warm about going due to the back to back travel weekends. The better half would be up for the NC trip as I could drop her off at some friends she needs to catch up with.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I might be going to the Bama-Tennessee game the 24th.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

K. Well, 2 weeks after the 17th is the 31st and that's a no go for us as we have halloween plans. 

I'll try to work something out. worst case is that I have to push back to November. I don't have a problem with doing that, frankly.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

BigAl205 said:


> I might be going to the Bama-Tennessee game the 24th.


Go Razorbacks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Do you like most of your wifes side of the family? If not this is the perfect excuse to keep from having to go.


Some of them I do. I always go. I know after an hour I'll be wanting to leave, though. I may be able to get out of going this year if I think rescheduling is going to be too hard.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The thing about scheduling something like this is you have to stick to your guns. The first one was understandable with your house not being complete. People have already made plans, asked for time off, etc so you gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I know after an hour I'll be wanting to leave, though..


There ya go


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

scratch everything.

We're still on for the 17th. Just had to talk with the wife and let her know the people have already made plans. She said 'no problem, you don't have to go'. She was singing a different tune earlier, though. 

So, game on!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> scratch everything.
> 
> We're still on for the 17th. Just had to talk with the wife and let her know the people have already made plans. She said 'no problem, you don't have to go'. *She was singing a different tune earlier, though.*
> 
> So, game on!


That is women. It is all about time and mood on how you go about presenting stuff you want to do.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Carl speaks the truth. His wife has always been extremely sweet to me but something tells me she's a real firecracker when she gets mad


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bump for reminder.

October 17th @ 11am.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm there, dude. If the weather stays like this, it will be awesome. I'm bringing my 10x10 canopy and I'm still itching to try out my iPhone RTA and signal generator apps.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds good, man.

The weather the past couple days has been friggin' AWESOME! I just hope it stays like this.


If anyone has any tables they can bring, please do so. I don't think I"ll be able to get any this time around.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll see about getting my dads camping table. Just remind me closer to time.

Edit: I can bring two small tables.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good deal.

Yea, the ones we had last time were my grandfather-in-law's. Since they're having the family reunion the same day we're having the GTG I won't be able to get the tables this time. I'm not worried about it. We'll figure something out... or just not have tables. But, it would be nice to have some.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've got saw horses and a table cloth if you have some lumber...




DIY picnic table


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I've got saw horses and a table cloth if you have some lumber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cousin made a few picnic tables that slid together. Each one took a single sheet of plywood. This has been around 20 years ago. They worked out GREAT for Royal Rangers campouts, church gatherings, etc. I bet they're a lot smaller now than they were then now that I'm all grown up and all fat n stuff


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I've got saw horses and a table cloth if you have some lumber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll clear off the work bench, lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

less than 2 weeks! 

I'll be starting a 'head count' thread later so I can try to get a more definitive count and also get a grip on who can bring what and what I need folks to try to bring.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

One....


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Two ....


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Three ...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Four...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Headcount thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-alabama-gtg-2-oct-17th-headcount-thread.html


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bringing the new Leviathan for all to check out.... It won't be installed as I didn't like the initial sound compared to my current setup. Seemed to have a bit of the telltale class D buzz of a noise floor, but that just may be my ears. We can certainly bench it and anyone is welcome to slap it in their ride to check it out if the desire is high enough


----------

